# Best Fog Ever



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

We had perfect conditions and had the best fog ever last night. The lowest temp last evening was 38 degrees with almost no wind.


----------



## azscoob (Oct 6, 2010)

We had rain, wind and more wind, I didn't bother with the foggers this year.... Seems you hogged all the calm Halloween air this year.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

I'll never count on getting premium weather for fog after last night!


----------



## zombiehotline (May 6, 2014)

Wind messed me up last year... I think if I had a higher watt fogger
Might have helped also


----------



## mikeythemars (May 10, 2008)

Frankly, foggers and yard haunts in many places don't mix very well. Either the temperature is too cool, which weakens the benefit of chillers, or the wind is either blowing too much or (more commonly) in exactly the wrong direction. I won't even get into the gymnastics I've gone through in the past continually moving the fog machine and chiller in attempts to align them with constantly shifting prevailing breezes.

That's why in the last fifteen years or so of running my yard haunt, I can only remember one Halloween where at one point in the evening the stars aligned and fog conditions became absolutely perfect: unusually warm, with just a whisper of a light breeze, blowing precisely in the ideal direction. Yes, for one brief, shining moment (15 minutes at best), I had true Hollywood quality fog.


----------



## Japy (Oct 14, 2013)

depends on what you call best fog ever.. last year we definitely had our entire haunt so fogged out that we had to stop running the machines.. We literally filled an area twice the size of a football stadium with fog.. So much fog it was rolling up the highway some 300 yards away, and we were worried about causing an accident.. lol.. That swamp juice is serious business..


----------



## DarkTiki (Oct 11, 2011)

mikeythemars said:


> Frankly, foggers and yard haunts in many places don't mix very well. Either the temperature is too cool, which weakens the benefit of chillers, or the wind is either blowing too much or (more commonly) in exactly the wrong direction. I won't even get into the gymnastics I've gone through in the past continually moving the fog machine and chiller in attempts to align them with constantly shifting prevailing breezes.
> 
> That's why in the last fifteen years or so of running my yard haunt, I can only remember one Halloween where at one point in the evening the stars aligned and fog conditions became absolutely perfect: unusually warm, with just a whisper of a light breeze, blowing precisely in the ideal direction. Yes, for one brief, shining moment (15 minutes at best), I had true Hollywood quality fog.


I hear you! I've been running a home haunt for a few years in mid Michigan, and it has been cold with high winds every year. I have three fog machines. I use two with chillers, and one with a laser vortex, but it is very rare when any of the three actually come close to the effect I want. Maybe a few minutes here and there, but definitely not a sustained effect. Sometimes I try to brainstorm ways to beat the wind, but so far I have been unsuccessful in defeating the weather.


----------

